# Elmodel Wma?



## Buckerama (Nov 25, 2006)

anyone ever hunted this Wma? any hogs there? deer?


----------



## revrandyf (Nov 25, 2006)

*Emodel*

When I lived in Seminole County I hunted Elmodel a couple of times.  There is a pretty good population of hogs but not a very good deer herd.  The deer use the wma as a pass through.  Watch for rattlesnakes.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Nov 28, 2006)

well it is only for bowhunting an small game. havnt had any luck  yet. but still trying


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Mar 10, 2007)

no  place to camp at elmodel but you can camp at chickasawhatchee.when they hav hunts. should be able to camp there  for the opening quota turkey hunt mar 24-29 2007


----------



## kvistads (Mar 18, 2007)

I was passsing by the place last year in the spring and saw one of the fattest, short, stumpy cotton mouth moccasins I've ever seen in the middle of the highway dead.  Just looking at the critter gave me the creeps!  Of coarse I'm sure Chickasaw has the most.  Good luck and don't forget the chaps.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jul 23, 2007)

Does anybody check out Elmodel in between seasons? From what y'all are saying, it's not one of the better WMAs to go to for harvesting?
Sue


----------



## Ouachita (Jul 26, 2007)

I spent a little time on it after leaving Chickasaw one afternoon.  From the sign I noticed and the way it's laid out I'd have to agree that it's a pass thru area.  I believe it's more suited to bird hunting.  They plant sunflowers, millet, and just about everything else for drawing in birds.  There were a few hogs killed off it last year according to the hunt/kill sheet I read, but nothing to get excited about.  Way more hunters than game.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jul 27, 2007)

Ouachita said:


> ...I believe it's more suited to bird hunting.  They plant sunflowers, millet, and just about everything else for drawing in birds....



So maybe the rangers are creating a place specializing in bird hunting....? Or is it like the chicken and the egg question...Are they planting more bird food to bring IN the birds, or are they doing it to accomadate the birds?

Sue


----------



## rmcatcher (Aug 14, 2007)

*ive done so-so*

Ive been ther for 5 different weekend huints and killed 1 monster boar and 1 decent sow. they have started traping the hogs out b/c they are tearing up the crops so I dont look to be going back now that my odds are dropping.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Aug 14, 2007)

RM,
Thanks! What did you use on the pigs? Did you see much small game?
Sue


----------



## rmcatcher (Aug 29, 2007)

*...*

I went during the special hog hunt weekends. they open it up for rifles. so I took my 30- 06. It has lots of open room for long distance shots


----------



## Researcher31726 (Aug 30, 2007)

Great! You don't think it's going to be worthwhile for you to hunt there any more?
Sue


----------



## rmcatcher (Sep 4, 2007)

it depends on what you call worth while. you might be able to get on some but like  I say they started traping them out now so .... Ill say this its not as good as it once was but its as good once as it ever was!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 5, 2007)

Gotcha, I think.  Too bad that they couldn't give the hunters time to work on the hog situation first. What are they doing when they trap the hogs? Harvesting them and giving the meat to the food banks?
Sue


----------



## rmcatcher (Sep 5, 2007)

I dont know.. I would like to know how many they have trapped out. 

There is still a pretty good chance on getting a hog out there.  you just have to pick your spot right.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok. I'll see if I can find out the #.
Sue


----------



## Timberdawg (Sep 5, 2007)

I have heard of some good dove hunts there before, but had a friend check it last week and he didn't see much.


----------

